# Scarefair!!!!!!



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

BodyBag Entertainment will be conducting a daylong seminar and demonstrations at the ScareFair event on Saturday, October 6th, 2007.
Located within the Dubois mall in Dubois PA.

ATTENTION HAUNTED HOUSES & OTHER HALLOWEEN EVENTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
FREE ADVERTISEMENT!!!!!! Advertise your event for FREE!!!!!
FREE booth space to advertise YOUR EVENT!!!!!!!!!
Register NOW!!!!! 
Contact Shelly for more information. (814) 375-2602

Steve from the TAPS Team, will be there as well as other well known personalities!

Note! If you are Local to this event, dont miss it, if you are somewhat local to this event dont miss it, if you are not local to this event dont miss it!!!!
UPDATE!!! Cousin IT from the addams family will be attending the SCAREFAIR! Nows your chance to get his autograph and complete your Addams Family collection, also they will be hosting a Vampire BLOOD drive, a local radio personality will be sitting in a Casket until 50 pints of blood as been donated, Cmon all you people, stop by and bleed abit. 
If thats nnot enough to wet your appetite, BodyBag entertainment will be debuting their latest video, at the show! Be the first to see it!
As with all BodyBag appearances, we will be bringing a truckload of FREEK evil energy Drinks


----------



## Scare Shack (Oct 2, 2005)

Rob, I would love to see another one of your demos. Very eductional to sit through.
I really wish I could go.
anyone who has not seen a demo from BBE, you dont now what ur missing!


----------

